
Electronics Companies Illegally Void Warranties After Independent Repair - chicagoscott
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/9k7mby/45-out-of-50-electronics-companies-illegally-void-warranties-after-independent-repair-sting-operation-finds
======
chicagoscott
The full headline is:

45 Out of 50 Electronics Companies Illegally Void Warranties After Independent
Repair, Sting Operation Finds

